# Wert des erzeugent Schlüssel ausgeben lassen



## flodo (21. Mrz 2011)

Hab folgende Frage. Habe eine HSQLDB am laufen und schreibe mittels eines INSERT in die DB. nun wäre es praktisch wenn ich den ID Wert also den Primärschlüsselwert den ich mir generieren lasse von der DB irgendwie gleich ausgeben lassen könnte 


so mache ich mein insert

```
PreparedStatement insert = conn.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO rechnung(Datum) VALUES (?);");
		

		insert.setDate(1, i.getDatum());
		
		return(insert.executeUpdate());
```


----------



## Eldorado (21. Mrz 2011)

```
ResultSet rs = insert.getGeneratedKeys();
int insertedKeyValue = rs.getInt(1);
```


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Mrz 2011)

Laut access to auto increment identity field after SQL insert in java - Stack Overflow scheint das aber für HSQLDBs nicht zu funktionieren 
Aber dort findest du auch andere Lösungen


----------

